# 68 convertible window seals + bumper question



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good spot to find the window seal rubber. I'm in houston, tx so anything local would be a huge help. otherwise...internet sites?

also, the car's at the body shop getting lined up and painted. The guys are telling me there "needs" to be a filler panel between the front bumper and the hood/fenders. is this correct? or do they just have some more aligning to do with the bumper itself?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Steele Rubber Products is a great resource for seals. www.steelerubber.com - Steele Rubber Products, Inc.

It is my understanding that a filler panel is not correct. I was at a car show and a guy had a filler panel and another guy told him that it wasn't correct. I'm not 100% sure, but, I would look more into it b/4 they install a panel. A buddy of mine has a '68 convertible and does not have a panel. My hardtop doesn't either. There may be an issue whether it's an enduro or chrome bumper. I'm assuming you have a GTO?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's a Lemans with a chrome bumper. I dont think the filler is correct either, just checking around to see what the story is. Just want to keep the car as original as possible. If it was a factory option, chances are my car didn't have it.

Thanks for the link for the rubber, very much appreciate it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No problem, glad I could help.

As far as the bumper goes, I looked in Ames( Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firbird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts. ) and they show a seal that goes between the front fender and the bumper. It is used ONLY on GTO, Lemans and Tempests with "chrome bumpers". They don't use them on enduro bumpers. So, looks like your body man is right. I thought maybe the chrome bumper may play into whether the seal was used or not. Check out the link. In my catalog it's listed under " front fender trim ".


----------

